# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Խոհանոց >  Բուսական բաղադրատոմսեր

## Second Chance

Այստեղ առաջարկում ենք միայն ոչ մսային կերակուրներ :Smile: :
Ինձ թվում է այսպիսի թեմայի կարիք կար: Հատկապես զուտ  բուսակերների համար, որպեսզի  շատ չտանջվեն «Ճաշատեսակների բաղադրատոմսեր» ընդհանուր թեմայում իրենց նախնտրածը գտնելու (մանավանդ, որ այնտեղ շատ խառն է), սա շատ հարմար կլինի :Wink:  : 
Այս թեմայում խնդրում եմ բաղադրատոմսերը ներկայացնել անպայման վերնագրերով ու վերնագրերը *bold*-ով կամ այլ գույնով նշել, որ թեմայում հստակություն լինի:

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

Առաջինը սկսեմ ես:

*Սիսեռով Դոլմա*
Կես կգ  սիսեռը թրջում եք, այնքան որ լավ ուռչի: Անցկացնում ենք աղացով: Վերցնում եք 6-8 նորմալ չափի սոխ էլի աղում եք և ավելացնում եք սիսեռի զանգվածին: Ավելացնում եք մեկ միջին թեյի բաժակով բրինձ, ինչպես նաև 3 ճաշի գդալ տոմատի մածուկ և 3-4 ճաշի գդալ յուղ: Վերջում ավելացնում էք աղ, սև պղպեղ և խառը կանաչիներ: Կանաչիների մեջ լավ կլինի, որ ռեհան և ծիտրոն լինի անպայման: Ցանկության դեպքում կարող էք աղացած համեմի սերմ ավելացնել շատ լավ համ է տալիս: Այդ ամենը լավ խառնում էք և փաթաթում էք խաղողի տերևով (կաղամբով էլ կարելի է): Ու ինչպես սովորական մսով տոլման եփում էք կաթսայի մեջ դասավորած: Եփելուց ջրի հետ կարող էք էլի ձեթ ավելացնել, եթե ուզում էք յուղոտ ստացվի:
 Շատ շատ համով է ,մսով տոլմայից համով է լուրջ եմ ասում :Smile: :
Բարի ախորժակ

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Մինա (13.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2014), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Sona_Yar

*Ծաղկակաղամբով կոտլետ*

1,5 կգ ծաղկակաղամբ, կես բաժակ աղացած պաքսիմատ, 1ձու, 1սոխ,  աղ, սև պղպեղ,    ալյուր և ձու՝ թաթախելու համար,  ձեթ

Ծաղկակաղամբը լավ լվանալ, եփել եռացող  աղաջրում՝ մինչև փափկի: Սառեցնել ու  քերել քերիչով: Քերիչով անցկացնել նաև  սոխը: Խառնել, ավելացնել ձուն, պաքսիմատը, աղը, սև պղպեղը: Դարձնել միասեռ զանգված, պատրաստել կոտլետներ , թաթախել սկզբում ալյուրի մեջ,  հետո՝ ձվի, վերջում՝ պաքսիմատի և տապակել երկու կողմից: Մատուցել պոմիդորով աղցանի հետ:
Բարի ախորժակ :Smile:

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Second Chance (08.05.2009), Մինա (13.07.2013), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Apsara

Կցանկանայի մի փոքր ճշտում կատարել, քանի որ կան շատ բուսակերներ, ովքեր ձու չեն ուտում և այն մթերքները, որոնք ձու են պարունակում ևս չեն օգտագործում: Ես լինելով բուսակեր օգտագործում եմ ձու պարունակող մթերքներ,  բայց հենց մենակ ձու չեմ օգտագործում: Սա նրա համար, որ հիմա իմ կողմից տեղադրած բաղադրատոմսերը համարվեն բուսական, թեև այնտեղ կա ձու պարունակող մթերք :Smile: 

*Սնկով կարկանդակ* 

մեկ տուփ մանրացված մարինացված սունկ, մեկ հատ շերտավոր խմոր, ձվի դեղնուց կամ մածուն, մեկ հատ գլուխ սոխ:

Մանրացված մարինացված սունկը անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարելի է մի քիչ էլ մանրացնել: Թավայում լցնել ձեթ, գլուխ սոխը կտրատել մանր քառակուսիկներով և տապակել այնքան, որ սոխը սմքի, բայց չսևանա :Wink: , ավելացնել սունկը և էլի 10-15 րոպե տապակել, դնել մի կողմ, որ հովանա: Վերցել շերտավոր խմորը և գրտնակի օգնությամբ այն բացել ուղղանկյուն, ուղղանկյան մի մասում լցնել տապակած սունկը, իսկ մյուս մասով ծածկել, ծայրերը մատներով ամրացնել, վրան քսել կամ ձվի դեղնուց կամ մածուն, երկուսի դեպքում էլ երեսը լավ կարմրում է և փայլում է :Smile: : Հետո պատառաքաղի օգնությամբ վրան ինչքան հնարավոր է շատ անցքեր անել և եփել վառարանում 250-300 աստիճանում 40 րոպե կամ մինչ երեսը լավ կարմրի: Մատուցվում է թե տաք թե սառը վիճակում

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Մանուլ (24.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## cold skin

«Կանաչ» աղցան
огурец - 1 шт. 
листья салата зеленого - 100 г. 
лук зеленый - 20 г. 
перец сладкий зеленый - 2 шт. 
яйцо вареное - 1 шт. 
чеснок - 1 зубчик 
уксус 3%-ный - 1/2 ст. ложки 
масло растительное - 2 ст. ложки 
перец черный молотый - по вкусу 
соль - по вкусу

Зеленый салат, огурец и сладкий перец нарежьте соломкой. 
Чеснок порубите, зеленый лук нарежьте колечками. 
Из уксуса, растительного масла, чеснока, соли и перца приготовьте заправку. 
Нарезанные овощи соедините, введите заправку и перемешайте. При подаче уложите на салат яйцо, нарезанное кружочками.

Հ. Գ ներողություն ռուսերենի համար…

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2011), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## cold skin

Լոլիկով աղցան

Լոլիկ - երեք հատ
Ձիթապտղի յուղ- ձորս մեծ գդալ
Լիմոնի հյութ- մեկ մեծ գդալ
Մյատայի /չգիտեմ հայերեն տարբերակը/ թերթեր՝ հարած
Կանաչ սոխ՝ հարած
Մեկ գլուխ սոխ
Մեղր՝ մեկ թեյի գդալ
Սև պղպեղ /молотый/

Միացնում ենք ձիթապտղի յուղը, լիմոնի հյութը, մյատան, կանաչ սոխը, մեղրը, սև պեղպեղը և համապատասխանաբար՝ աղը.
Լոլիկը օղակաձև կտրտում ենք, գլուխ սոխը նույնպես, ավելացնում ենք պատրաստված այսպես ասած սոուսը.
Զարդարանքի համար օգտագործվում է նաև զեյթուն և բրնզա պանրի քառակուսիներ.


http://www.wmj.ru/storage/images/salat_sveg_pomid.jpg

----------

E-la Via (21.11.2011), Second Chance (23.07.2009), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

*Լոբիով և բամիայով ուտեստ*

Անհրաժեշտ է 1կգ կանաչ լոբի, 200 գրամ բամիա, 4 միջին պոմիդոր, բուսական յուղ  /4-5 հոգու համար/:
Լոբին լվանալ և խաշել: Պոմիդորները կեղևից մաքրել, կտրատել և լցնել յուղով տապակի մեջ,  դնել ջեռուցին: Մի քանի րոպեից ավելացնել բամիան: Երբ բամիան արդեն եփված լինի լոբին ավելացնել զանգվածին: Ավելացնել աղ, ցանկության դեպքում՝  կանաչիներ( համեմ, մաղադանոս, սամիթ):
 Բարի ախորժակ :Smile:

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), cold skin (24.07.2009), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (04.08.2009), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Amaru

Ֆալաֆել  :Love: 


 Վերցնում եք ոլոռ ու կարտոֆիլ՝ հավասար քանակությամբ: Ոլոռը մեկ օր թողնել ջրում, ապա ջուրը թափել, ոլոռը թեփազերծել:  :Smile:  Կարելի է ոլոռը մի քիչ եռացնել, որպեսզի թեթևակի փափկի: Ապա դա և կարտոֆիլը անցկացնել աղացով, ավելացնել սամիթ, ըստ ճաշակի՝ սոխ ու սխտոր: Խառնել: Կարող եք թաթախել պաքսիմատի մեջ, բայց առանց պաքսիմատի էլ շատ համեղ կստացվի:  :Smile:  Ստացված զանգվածից պատրաստել կոտլետները, տապակել ձեթի մեջ: Վրան կարմիր պղպեղ ցանել: Մատուցել կաղամբով աղցանի, կտրատած լոլիկի հետ: Մածունի հետ էլ է ընտիր:  :Love:  Բա թթու վարունգով  :Nyam:

----------

Annushka (04.08.2009), Apsara (05.08.2009), armen9494 (15.11.2011), boooooooom (21.11.2011), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), cold skin (24.07.2009), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Kita (16.11.2011), Second Chance (23.07.2009), StrangeLittleGirl (19.09.2011), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (04.08.2009), Նաիրուհի (30.04.2011), Ֆրեյա (23.07.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ լավ թեմա է, ապրեք  :Smile: 
Բացի բուսական լինելուց, նաև նախընտրելի է, որ կերակուրը լինի ոչ թե տապակած, այլ խարշած, շոգեխարշած, կամ փռում պատրաստած: Շատ եմ սիրում այս ապուրը, ու միշտ պատրաստում եմ:

*Սուպ-պյուրե ծաղկակաղամբից*
Մոտ կես կիլոգրամ ծաղկակաղամբը խարշում եք 10-20 րոպե, որպեսզի շատ չփխրվի, հետո տաք վիճակում բլենդերով մանրացնում եք ծաղկակաղամբը, դարձնելով այն համասեռ պյուրե-զանգված, վրան ավելացնում եք ծաղկակաղամբը խարշելուց մնացած ջուրը եւ դնում եք կրակին՝ հասցնելով եռման… Ըստ ցանկության կարելի է ավելացնել նաև սոխեռած, խարշած գազար կտրատել եւ ցանկացած այլ բանջարեղեն: Երբ զանգվածը եռում է, հարում եք/խառնում եք 1-2 ձու եւ դանդաղ ավելացնում եք վրան: Վերջում նաև կարելի է ավելացնել սև պղպեղ: Իսկ մեջը տրորած պանիրով....  :Nyam:  ավելի համով ա ստացվում  :Smile: 

նույն ձևով կարելի է պատրաստել նաև դդմիկ, իսկ ով իրեն թույլ է տալիս ձկնեղեն, կարող է փորձել նույն ապուրը ձկով, սա հայտնի պորտուգալական ապուր է, որը անասելի համեղ է  :Love:  Մատուցելիս, մի քանի կտոր լիմոնով, դառնում է հրաշք  :Love:

----------

Amaru (23.07.2009), Apsara (05.08.2009), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), cold skin (24.07.2009), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Second Chance (24.07.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (04.08.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

*Բլինչիկներ ոսպով* 
Բլինչիկի շերտերը նախօրոք պատրաստում եք ձեր ունեցած սովորական բաղադրատոմսով: Ցանկալի է, որ փափուկ շերտեր լինեն՝ դրա համար կարելի է բուսական յուղը շատ լցնել մի քիչ: 
Վերցնում ենք 3/2 հարաբերությամբ ոսպ  և  հնդկացորեն(գրեչկա): Սկզբում եփում ենք ոսպը կեսից ավելացնում ենք հնդկացորենը (որ նույն ջրի մեջ եփվեն): Ովքեր հնդկացորենի համը չեն սիրում կարող են փոխարինել սովորական աղացած ձավարով կամ հաճարով, այդ դեպքում սկզբում պետք է ձավարը եփել: Մաքրում ենք 4-5գլուխ մեծ սոխ մանր կտրատում ենք կամ աղում և տապակում բուսական յուղի մեջ: Երբ սոխն արդեն պատրաստ է կրակն առանց անջատելու ավելացնում ենք նախօրոք քամված ոսպն ու հնդկացորենը: Մի քանի վայկյան խառնում ենք ու անջատում: Անմիջապես ավելացնում ենք մանր կտրատած համեմ, աղ, սև պղպեղ և այլ համեմունքներ (կարող էք օգտագործել մսի ֆարշի համար օգտագործվող համեմունքներ ոչ մսային բաղադրությամբ):  Նորից խառնում ենք և թավայի բերանը փակում , որպեսզի համերը խառնվեն: Գոլանալուց հետո  փաթաթում ենք պատրաստված շերտերով: Հետո տապակում ենք և մատուցում :Smile:

----------

Annushka (04.08.2009), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Lexsa (22.10.2009), Հետաքրքրություն ջան (04.08.2009), Մինա (16.06.2012), Նաիրուհի (27.12.2012)

----------


## Lexsa

Բանանով բրինձը վենեսուելական ձևով

200 գր բրինձ, 2 բանան, 3 ճ. Գդալ բուսական յուղ, սև պղպեղ, աղ
Բրինձը եփել աղով, բանանները կտրել կուբիկներով տապակել յուղով, պղպելել և խառնել բրինձի հետ, մատուցելու ժամանակ վրան լցնել կտրատած կանաչի

Բարի ախորժակ… :Smile:

----------

CactuSoul (30.08.2012), StrangeLittleGirl (19.09.2011)

----------


## ivy

Բուսակերների համար բիբարը հոյակապ սննդամթերք է, որովհետև ինքը շատ «համով կճուճ» կարող է դառնալ՝ տարբեր տեսակի լցոնների համար:
Բիբարը կարելի է լցոնել մտքովդ անցած ցանկացած մթերքով՝ կարտոֆիլ, բրինձ, ոսպ, սունկ, տոֆու, պանիր, դդում և այլն:

Իմ սիրած բաղադրատոմսը ոսպով, սնկող ու սոխով լցոնած բիբարն է:
Ընդհանրապես՝ ոսպեղենն ու լոբազգիները մշատ կարևոր սննդամթերքներ են բուսակերների համար:
Ես՝ ինքս, ոսպեղեն շատ եմ օգտագործում: Ու ոսպեվ լցոնած բիբարն էլ իմ սիրած ճաշատեսակներից մեկն է:

Վերցնում եք մի քանի տարբեր գույնի բիբարներ՝ կանաչ, կարմիր, դեղին, նարնջագույն (որ սիրուն լինի  :Smile: , թե չէ կարելի է մենակ կարմիրի մեջ էլ լցնել), գլխի մասը կտրում  եք, բայց ոչմինչև վերջ՝ էնքան որ «կճուճը» բացվի: Ներքևում մնացած սերմը հանում եք: Պոչը կարող եք կտրել կամ թողնել: Ես թողնում եմ, որովհետև էդպես սիրուն է լինում:  :Smile: 
Մի ամանի մեջ լցնում եք մանր ոսպ, կտրտած սոխ, կտրտած սունկ, աղ և այլ համեմունքներ՝ ըստ ճաշակի, վրան ավելացնում մի քիչ ձեթ, որ զանգվածը չոր չլինի ու ամբողջը խառնում: Ստացված միջուկով լցոնում եք բիբարները և «կանգնեցնում» պղնձի մեջ՝ պոչերով դեպի վերև: Երեք բաժակ եռացրած ջրի մեջ լցնում եք տոմատ, ձեթ կամ կարագ, աղ ու լցնում ամանի մեջ: Եփում եք մոտ կես ժամ՝ մինչև ոսպը լավ եփված լինի: 
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ մանր ոսպն ավելի արագ է եփվում և ավելի քիչ ջուր է պահանջում, քան խոշորը: Եթե դժվարաեփ ոսպ է, ապա արժի նախապես կիսաեթ անել, նոր լցնել բիբարի մեջ, որովհետև շատ երկար եփվելու դեպքումբիբարները կփլվեն:
Կարելի է ուտել մածունով, հատկապես եթե համեմունքներ շատ են մեջը:

Դնում եմ տարբեր տեսակի լցոնած բիբարների նկարներ՝ այդ թվում նաև ոսպով լցոնած:

----------

Ariadna (15.11.2011), Arpine (15.11.2011), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), E-la Via (21.11.2011), impression (16.11.2011), Kita (16.11.2011), Second Chance (22.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.11.2011), Արևանուռ (13.07.2013), Մինա (13.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (12.12.2014), Սլիմ (16.11.2011)

----------


## ivy

Բուսակերների համար, ովքեր շատ են օգտագործում ոսպ, սիսեռ, ոլոռ ու նման դժվարաեփ սննդամթերքներ, կա մի շատ լավ, արագաեփ կաթսա, որը հաշված րոպեների ընթացքում պատրաստում է ուզածդ կերակրատեսակը: Ինքը հերմետիկորեն փակվում է և եփում «ճնշումով» ("Pressure Cooker"): Վրայի պստլիկ փականը սկսում է սուլոցներ հանել՝ գոլորշին բաց թողնելով: Օրինակ՝ ոսպով սուպը մի սուլոցից հետո, այսինքն՝ հինգ րոպեից, պատրաստ է: 
Մենակ թե, ովքեր տանը փոքրիկ բալիկ ունեն, պիտի էդ սուլոցից նրան հեռու պահեն, որ լեղապատառ չլինի:  :Jpit:

----------

Kita (16.11.2011), murmushka (17.11.2011), Renata (18.11.2011), Սլիմ (16.11.2011)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ նման ծույլերի համար

Սունկ ու դեղին ոլոռով պյուրե

Դեղին ոլոռն էնքան եք էփում, որ փափկի, ճզմում եք, պյուրե սարքում: Առանձին թավայի մեջ սունկը սոխի հետ տապակում, լցնում պյուրեի վրա, խառնում: Ընտիր բան ա աստացվում: Փորձած ա:

----------

boooooooom (21.11.2011), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), E-la Via (21.11.2011), Մինա (13.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Մի հատ էնպիսի ախորժաբեր կոտլետի բաղադրատոմս եմ գտել: Թեև կարտոֆիլ հարյուր տարին մեկ եմ օգտագործում, էս մեկը պիտի փորձեմ, հլը նայեք ինչ ընտիր բան է.
Նյամ-նյամ

Առաջին մի քանի տողից չվախենաք. ուկրաիներեն է, հետո բայց ռուսերեն է դառնում տեքստը:  :Smile: 
Ու ընդհանրապես, բուսակերներին խորհուրդ եմ տալիս երբեմն նայել ru-vegetarian.livejournal.com կայքը, շատ հավես բաներ կան:  :Wink:

----------

aragats (30.08.2012), CactuSoul (30.08.2012), Մինա (13.07.2013), Ուլուանա (30.08.2012), Ֆոտոն (30.08.2012)

----------


## ivy

Ուզում եմ մի կաթնամթերքի մասին գրել, որը վերջերս հաճախ եմ պատրաստում և օգտագործում ճաշերի մեջ: Ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա, էստեղ կգրեմ:
Հնդկական խոհանոցում ինքը հայտնի է paneer անունով, և իսկապես նման է պանրի, չնայած ավելի շուտ կաթնաշոռ է:  :Jpit: 
Ինքն իմ ամենասիրած ուտելիքներից մեկն է ու հիմա սկսել եմ նաև ինքս սարքել:
Այն սարքելու համար պետք է յուղային կաթը (3.8 %) հասցնել համարյա եռման աստիճանի և մինչև եռ գալը մեջը լցնել թարմ քամած կիտրոնի հյութ, որի հետևանքով կաթը «կտրվում» է: Երբ կաթի կտրված, սպիտակ զանգվածը ամբողջությամբ առանձնացվում է ջրից, պիտի այն դատարկել մառլյայի մեջ, վրան լցնել սառը ջուր, որ լիմոնի համն անցնի, պինդ սեղմել ու քամել, որից հետո վրան դնել որևէ ծանր առարկա ու թողնել մի ժամ: Դրանից հետո paneer-ը պետք է հանել մառլյայի միջից ու դնել սառնարանը. ինչքան երկար մնա սառնարանում, էնքան ավելի կպնդանա ու հեշտությամբ կկտրվի խորանարդիկներով՝ առանց փշրվելու:



Այս խորանարդիկները շատ համով են թե առանձին տապակած, թե բանջարեղեններով ճաշերի մեջ, թե ուղղակի սոուսով:

----------

Arpine (13.07.2013), Valentina (13.07.2013), Ձայնալար (13.07.2013), Մինա (13.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## Peace

Քո ասած պանրից Հայաստանի բոլոր գյուղերում սարքում են, բայց ավելի արդյունավետ եղանկաով: Իրենք կաթը պանիր են սարքում (սովորական պանիր) ու որ պանիր է լինում, սկզբնական փուլում ինքը թույլ է, էն պանիրը չի ինչը որ շուկայում վաճառում են, քամում են, հեղուկատիպ բան է դուրս գալիս, շտուկ են ասում, էդ շտուկը դնում են եռում է, առանց լիմոնի, ինքը իրեն կտրվում է ու մնացածը նույն եղանակով ինչ-որ գրել ես շարունակում են: Իրենք դրան ժաժիկ են ասում: Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, բայց տապակած չեմ օգտագործել:

Ի դեպ, քանի լիտր կաթ ե՞ս օգտագործում մեկ կգ. փանիռ ստանալու համար:

----------

ivy (07.10.2012), Նաիրուհի (09.10.2012)

----------


## ivy

Փիս ջան, կիլոյով չգիտեմ. մի անգամվա ճաշ պատրաստելու համար երկու լիտր կաթից եմ ստանում քո ասած ժաժիկը:  :Smile:

----------


## Peace

Այդպես էլ գիտեյի, որ շատ կաթ է պետք, որովհետև մոտ 10 լիտր շտուկից հազիվ մի կարգին գունդ է դուրս գալիս ժաժիկ:  :Smile:

----------

ivy (07.10.2012)

----------


## Hayazn

> Ուզում եմ մի կաթնամթերքի մասին գրել, որը վերջերս հաճախ եմ պատրաստում և օգտագործում ճաշերի մեջ: Ավելի հարմար թեմա չգտա, էստեղ կգրեմ:
> Հնդկական խոհանոցում ինքը հայտնի է paneer անունով, և իսկապես նման է պանրի, չնայած ավելի շուտ կաթնաշոռ է: 
> Ինքն իմ ամենասիրած ուտելիքներից մեկն է ու հիմա սկսել եմ նաև ինքս սարքել:
> Այն սարքելու համար պետք է յուղային կաթը (3.8 %) հասցնել համարյա եռման աստիճանի և մինչև եռ գալը մեջը լցնել թարմ քամած կիտրոնի հյութ, որի հետևանքով կաթը «կտրվում» է: Երբ կաթի կտրված, սպիտակ զանգվածը ամբողջությամբ առանձնացվում է ջրից, պիտի այն դատարկել մառլյայի մեջ, վրան լցնել սառը ջուր, որ լիմոնի համն անցնի, պինդ սեղմել ու քամել, որից հետո վրան դնել որևէ ծանր առարկա ու թողնել մի ժամ: Դրանից հետո paneer-ը պետք է հանել մառլյայի միջից ու դնել սառնարանը. ինչքան երկար մնա սառնարանում, էնքան ավելի կպնդանա ու հեշտությամբ կկտրվի խորանարդիկներով՝ առանց փշրվելու:
> 
> 
> 
> Այս խորանարդիկները շատ համով են թե առանձին տապակած, թե բանջարեղեններով ճաշերի մեջ, թե ուղղակի սոուսով:


Այս ժամին սովորաբար ես չեմ ուտում բայց այս նկարները պատահաբար տեսնելուց հետո ստիպված եմ :

----------


## Dayana

Ինձ ծիտիկը ասել ա, որ ակումբում համով բուսական կերակուրներ պատրաստողներ կան։ Էս թեման ակտիվացնենք:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բրոկոլիով ու ձվով բան

Վերցնում ես երկու հատ ձու, ջարդում ու հարում: Բրոկոլին (մի 100գ) կտրտում ես, լցնում ձվի մեջ: Մի բուռ վարսակ ես ավելացնում ու մի քիչ ձեթ (աղն ու համեմունքներն ըստ ճաշակի): Էս բոլորը լավ խառնում ես, մտցնում փուռը: 15-20 րոպե 200-ի տակ էփելուց հետո հանում ես: Համով բան ա ստացվում:

----------

CactuSoul (13.07.2013), ivy (13.07.2013)

----------


## Valentina

> Փիս ջան, կիլոյով չգիտեմ. մի անգամվա ճաշ պատրաստելու համար երկու լիտր կաթից եմ ստանում քո ասած ժաժիկը:


Իսկ 2 լիտր կաթին ինչքա՞ն լիմոն ա պետք ավելացնել:

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

StrangeLittleGirl բրոկոլիի ու ծաղկակաղամբի համերը նման են?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> StrangeLittleGirl բրոկոլիի ու ծաղկակաղամբի համերը նման են?


չէի ասի: ես բրոկոլի ավելի շատ եմ սիրում: համ էլ հում ծաղկակաղամբ չէի ուտի, իսկ հում բրոկոլի շատ սոված ժամանակ ուտում եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> չէի ասի: ես բրոկոլի ավելի շատ եմ սիրում: համ էլ հում ծաղկակաղամբ չէի ուտի, իսկ հում բրոկոլի շատ սոված ժամանակ ուտում եմ:


Հա, տարբեր են, բայց մի քիչ նմանություն էլ կա. վերջիվերջո, ազգականներ են  :Jpit: ։

----------


## CactuSoul

Հում ծաղկակաղամբը շատ համով բան ա, Բյուր: Փորձի, չես փոշմանի: Մանավանդ եթե սալաթ սարքես, կանաչիներով (մաղադանոսով հատկապես), աղ-բիբար-միբար համեմունքներով, ձեթով (մանավանդ չզտած ձեթով, մմ՜մ), վրան էլ մի քիչ լիմոն ճզմած  :Nyam:

----------

ԱնԱիդա (13.07.2013), Մինա (13.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, տարբեր են, բայց մի քիչ նմանություն էլ կա. վերջիվերջո, ազգականներ են ։


դեմքով նման են  :LOL: 




> Հում ծաղկակաղամբը շատ համով բան ա, Բյուր: Փորձի, չես փոշմանի: Մանավանդ եթե սալաթ սարքես, կանաչիներով (մաղադանոսով հատկապես), աղ-բիբար-միբար համեմունքներով, ձեթով (մանավանդ չզտած ձեթով, մմ՜մ), վրան էլ մի քիչ լիմոն ճզմած


փորձեմ, լավ  :Jpit:  չնայած ծաղկակաղամբ առանձնապես չեմ սիրում

----------


## ԱնԱիդա

բրոկոլին անծանոթ էր իմ համար, բայց ֆոտոյով նմանեցրի ու փաստորեն ցեղակիցներ են :Jpit: , արժե փորձել: Իսկ StrangeLittleGirl-ի ասած բրոկոլիով համով բանը ես փորձել եմ ծաղկակաղամբով, համով ա: 
Հում ծաղկակաղամբը շաաատ համով ա ու օգտակար ա  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Բրոկոլիով ու ձվով բան
> 
> Վերցնում ես երկու հատ ձու, ջարդում ու հարում: Բրոկոլին (մի 100գ) կտրտում ես, լցնում ձվի մեջ: Մի բուռ վարսակ ես ավելացնում ու մի քիչ ձեթ (աղն ու համեմունքներն ըստ ճաշակի): Էս բոլորը լավ խառնում ես, մտցնում փուռը: 15-20 րոպե 200-ի տակ էփելուց հետո հանում ես: Համով բան ա ստացվում:


Վերջերս սարքել էի դրա նման մի բան, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ:
Բրոկոլին մի քիչ շոգեխաշել էի, սառեցրել, վրան ավելացրել հում սունկ, երկու հատ ձու, քերած պանիր, ձեթ ու պաքսիմատ, նաև համեմունքներ: Էդ ամբողջը խառնել էի ու կլորակների բաժանելով թխել ջեռոցում՝ ընթացքում մի անգամ շրջելով թիթեղի վրա, որ երկու կողմն էլ կարմրի:
Շատ համով էր ու հավես տեսք ուներ, հրես.

DSC_0949.jpg

----------

CactuSoul (14.07.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.07.2013), Մինա (13.07.2013), Նաիրուհի (13.07.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջերս սարքել էի դրա նման մի բան, բայց մի քիչ ուրիշ:
> Բրոկոլին մի քիչ շոգեխաշել էի, սառեցրել, վրան ավելացրել հում սունկ, երկու հատ ձու, քերած պանիր, ձեթ ու պաքսիմատ, նաև համեմունքներ: Էդ ամբողջը խառնել էի ու կլորակների բաժանելով թխել ջեռոցում՝ ընթացքում մի անգամ շրջելով թիթեղի վրա, որ երկու կողմն էլ կարմրի:
> Շատ համով էր ու հավես տեսք ուներ, հրես.
> 
> Կցորդ 55802


մինչև էդքանն անեմ, սոված կմեռնեմ  :LOL: 
վաղը կփորձեմ, տեսնեմ ինչ ա ստացվում  :Smile:

----------


## Մինա

> Քո ասած պանրից Հայաստանի բոլոր գյուղերում սարքում են, բայց ավելի արդյունավետ եղանկաով: Իրենք կաթը պանիր են սարքում (սովորական պանիր) ու որ պանիր է լինում, սկզբնական փուլում ինքը թույլ է, էն պանիրը չի ինչը որ շուկայում վաճառում են, քամում են, հեղուկատիպ բան է դուրս գալիս, շտուկ են ասում, էդ շտուկը դնում են եռում է, առանց լիմոնի, ինքը իրեն կտրվում է ու մնացածը նույն եղանակով ինչ-որ գրել ես շարունակում են: Իրենք դրան ժաժիկ են ասում: Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում, բայց տապակած չեմ օգտագործել:
> 
> Ի դեպ, քանի լիտր կաթ ե՞ս օգտագործում մեկ կգ. փանիռ ստանալու համար:


3,5 լ կաթից 1,400 գրամ պանիր է(կամ ոնց ձեզ հարմար է, կոչեք)ստացվում:Կարդացել եմ, չեմ փորձել,կաթի տեղ չեմ արել դեռ: :Smile: 
Սա էլ տեսահոլովակը.



Հ.գ. Ի դեպ աղը կարող եք քամելուց հետո, վերջում ավելացնել, ոչ թե կաթի հետ, ինչպես ցույց է տալիս էստեղ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էսօր սրանից եմ սարքել: Գժվելու բան ա, շատ համով ա: Դեռ ես Italian seasoning չունեի, տեղը կարմիր բիբար եմ լցրել:

----------

Vardik! (22.04.2014), մարդագայլուկ (22.04.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Էսօր սրանից եմ սարքել: Գժվելու բան ա, շատ համով ա: Դեռ ես Italian seasoning չունեի, տեղը կարմիր բիբար եմ լցրել:


Italian Seasoning-ը ո՞րն ա  :Jpit: 

Հ.Գ. Ես գիտեմ որն ա, պրոստո էդ բուն ամերիկյան seasoning ա, Իտալիայում տենց բան գոյություն չունի  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Italian Seasoning-ը ո՞րն ա 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես գիտեմ որն ա, պրոստո էդ բուն ամերիկյան seasoning ա, Իտալիայում տենց բան գոյություն չունի


Դե ամերիկացիք ինչ զիբիլ ասես կհորինեն: Ոնց որ դժվար ա սաղ համեմունքների անունները հատ-հատ գրելը  :Jpit: 
Ու խոխմն էն ա, որ ռեհան մի հատ առանձին ա գրած, մի հատ էլ Italian seasoning-ի մաս ա կազմում:

----------

